# Skimmer Skiff transformation



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

Decided that I couldn't look at the lime green deck anymore and started prepping to paint. Decided to go with interlux perfection in platinum color with grey kiwi grip for the non-skid. This is my first time doing stuff like this but I think it's turning out pretty well.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Looks good! That green does look like it would give you a headache after a few hours.


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

bryson said:


> Looks good! That green does look like it would give you a headache after a few hours.


I couldn't stand it haha but I got the boat for a pretty good deal.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Looks good man! I bet taking that hydroturf off was a PIA. I am currently redoing the traction mats on my wave runner and it sux.


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

CPurvis said:


> Looks good man! I bet taking that hydroturf off was a PIA. I am currently redoing the traction mats on my wave runner and it sux.


It was by far the hardest part. I ended up using a heat gun and metal paint scraper to get the big parts of adhesive off and then soaked it in mineral spirits and scrubbed it off with scotch green pads


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Looks so much better and really Cpurvis a wave runner blasfimy I say.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Cool man, I’m fixing to put a down payment on a new skimmer skiff. How do you like it so far?


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Super nice job @Jred, and good call on the colors, that green was rough.

@CPurvis I'm gonna give you the benefit of the doubt, and assume you're fixing it up to sell lol


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Did you use a kiwi roller, or a regular foam roller? Looks nice and aggressive but without sharp points.


----------



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

I may be bias but I like that green. I think it made the skiff unique and matched those cool motor decals perfectly.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Looks so much better and really Cpurvis a wave runner blasfimy I say.


I live on a lake. It never sees the salt. Give me a break!LOL


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

LowHydrogen said:


> Super nice job @Jred, and good call on the colors, that green was rough.
> 
> @CPurvis I'm gonna give you the benefit of the doubt, and assume you're fixing it up to sell lol


I live on White Western Lake . It is a must have with kids on the lake.


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

LowHydrogen said:


> Did you use a kiwi roller, or a regular foam roller? Looks nice and aggressive but without sharp points.


I used the kiwi roller and pushed hard for the first few passes but then went over it all one last time with light pressure.


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

GoGataGo52__20 said:


> Cool man, I’m fixing to put a down payment on a new skimmer skiff. How do you like it so far?


I love it so far. Open water with a decent chop can get sketchy and you'll deffinantley get wet but it is a 14' skiff after all


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Cool what kinda speed do you get with that 25hp? I have a 30 hp etec that I just want to get by for a little bit on the 16 ft then eventually upgrade to a larger motor.


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

GoGataGo52__20 said:


> Cool what kinda speed do you get with that 25hp? I have a 30 hp etec that I just want to get by for a little bit on the 16 ft then eventually upgrade to a larger motor.


I get 27-28 knots solo with gear and full 6 gallons of gas and 25 with another guy. That's wide open throttle but I run around comfortably at 20-22.


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

Got something more kiwi grip down in the cockpit today but then ran out and couldn't finish the back deck. Almost done.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Man that looks good. I've been seeing a lime green stiff for sale at a NC marine dealer. Its been there for 3 years


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

Thank you! I really love how it's turning out. I'm in Texas so I don't think selling would have been a problem with the green haha.
@permitchaser


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Tip for anyone else removing stick on matting adhesive. Power/air tool attachment.


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

Got the hatch installed today also got my orders from shallow water solutions which I'll be installing tonight. Need to finish before the flood tide in a couple weeks here in tx


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

Finished the non skid and had some dri-dek fitted under the rear deck and the forward dry storage. Also installed anytides gunwale rod holders. Next I'll put in the rod tubes and install the push pole holders


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Jred said:


> View attachment 26213
> Got the hatch installed today also got my orders from shallow water solutions which I'll be installing tonight. Need to finish before the flood tide in a couple weeks here in tx


Man that looks really good!


----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

Jred said:


> View attachment 26271
> View attachment 26272
> View attachment 26273
> Finished the non skid and had some dri-dek fitted under the rear deck and the forward dry storage. Also installed anytides gunwale rod holders. Next I'll put in the rod tubes and install the push pole holders


I got those same rod holders from Anytide for my SM 1656 - vast improvement over what I had before.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2018)

Boat looks great!


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

Boatbrains said:


> Boat looks great!


Thank you!


Battfisher said:


> I got those same rod holders from Anytide for my SM 1656 - vast improvement over what I had before.


Yea same for me they're perfect for this little skiff.


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

Got it pretty much finished up today. Very happy with the way it turned out.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Boat looks great you have some talent
just curious is that your running light hanging down from your PP platform


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

permitchaser said:


> Boat looks great you have some talent
> just curious is that your running light hanging down from your PP platform


Yea it is


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

Got the rod tubes 5200 in just need to put some fiberglass tape on the inside so they won't move.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Nice work. Significantly better looking boat now.


----------



## David Martin (Jul 10, 2018)

great job it looks good


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

Jred said:


> Thank you! I really love how it's turning out. I'm in Texas so I don't think selling would have been a problem with the green haha.
> @permitchaser


Looking good man! Keep posting pics


----------



## David Martin (Jul 10, 2018)

the rolled surface on my skimmer is slippery wet with bear feet how it the Kiwi ???


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Nice job man looks great. That green was straight up brutal!


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

David Martin said:


> the rolled surface on my skimmer is slippery wet with bear feet how it the Kiwi ???


The kiwi is awesome I used like 1 and 2/3 of the smaller size and made sure to seal it well before storage incase I need to touch up. 10/10 I recommend


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

Update: she still floats. She may even get skinnier now I took the broken starter motor off and roll without a battery now lol. Also slid her into the marsh (literally) yesterday on a narrow bend. It was awesome.

Oh yea and I made a carbon fiber tiller extension for a total of 13$ using leftover epoxy resin


----------



## David Martin (Jul 10, 2018)

Jred said:


> Got the rod tubes 5200 in just need to put some fiberglass tape on the inside so they won't move.
> View attachment 27026
> View attachment 27027


what did you use for the tubes??


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

David Martin said:


> what did you use for the tubes??


They're 1.25" golf bag tubes. I turned the tub in my bath on as hot as it could get and soaked them in it to form them to the curve in my hull.


----------



## Hardluk81 (Jan 3, 2016)

How’s the kiwi grip holding up? Is it hard to keep clean?


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Lookin good man, I almost went with the smaller skimmer, but the boss wanted a little more room for booze cruises.


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

Hardluk81 said:


> How’s the kiwi grip holding up? Is it hard to keep clean?


Kiwi grip is holding up well. It does destroy sponges and weaker cleaning pads but deck brushes clean it fine. The longer something sits on it the harder it'll be to clean but I feel like that's the same way with most non-skid. I recommend it


----------



## jacques lemaire (Apr 17, 2018)

how did you make your tiller extension? did you use fiberglass sleaves and if so what did you use as a mold for it to cure on. I am looking to do the same thing with the left over resin i have from my project. looks very nice.


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

I used a carbon fiber sleeve and used a golf club bag tube glued to a used tube of silicone. I think it would be easier to use an old baseball bat wrapped in plastic and taped down with packing tape.


jacques lemaire said:


> how did you make your tiller extension? did you use fiberglass sleaves and if so what did you use as a mold for it to cure on. I am looking to do the same thing with the left over resin i have from my project. looks very nice.


----------



## elektro (Jan 27, 2019)

Jred said:


> View attachment 26213
> Got the hatch installed today also got my orders from shallow water solutions which I'll be installing tonight. Need to finish before the flood tide in a couple weeks here in tx


That's a nice hatch where did you get it? Looking for one for my ss 14'6"


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

I got it from TH marine. I’ll try to find you a link. It does take a tiny bit of trimming but it’s the best fit I could find.


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

elektro said:


> That's a nice hatch where did you get it? Looking for one for my ss 14'6"


----------

